# Good Bye Uncle Buck ~ U.B.



## lorriekirby (Jul 18, 2005)

It is with such a heavy heart that I write this. My boy, U.B. was taken today because of bloat. He was 9 years old and had suffered with many afflictions from the time we brought him home at 6 weeks. However, he was always happy and playful. The last year was rougher for him. He had lost 30 lbs. from 100 down to 70 lbs. I had changed his food, and thought that was the issue but he obviously had other things going on. He struggled with PF and also in the mid stages of DM, which is what I thought would take him. He was a very unique Shepherd as he had very soft, floppy ears until 6 years of age. By some miracle, his ears came up and stayed up the rest of his life! He was handsome with whatever ears he had and we never thought they would come up, but they sure did!

He had an upset tummy last night, but came to bed with me and slept thru the night. At 7am I got up to take him and out knew immediately something was terribly wrong when he collapsed at his water bowl. I coaxed him up and outside where he collapsed in the snow and wouldn't or couldn't move. I got dressed and went out to get him and practically had to carry him in the house. We immediately got to the vet, where they ran some tests and knew he had some kind of horrible bacterial infection going on. They started an IV for fluids and antibiotics and then x-rayed his belly. It was then that the vet saw the twisted gut. It was an easy decision for us to put him to sleep but it wasn't easy to let him go.

They carried him into the room wrapped in a blanket because he couldn't walk. I sat on the floor and held his head and front torso on my lap. My husband and I said our final goodbyes, then watched our boy quietly and with dignity slip away. His eyes were open the whole time, which gave me comfort knowing that he knew we were both there with him and for him as he went to the Rainbow Bridge.

Run free my boy........run free.........mom loves you and will see you again someday


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Uncle Buck  Rest in Peace Handsome boy..


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I am sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy! RIP


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Uncle Buck. It sounds like he had a great life from his first day to the last, despite his health issues. RIP Uncle Buck. Good boy..


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

So sorry.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

So sorry, run free Uncle Buck


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

So sorry .....it is so sad.

Good for you for going the distance with Uncle Buck to the very end....there is a certain quality in doing what you did....by his side to the very end.

Take care,

SuperG


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

RIP Uncle Buck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

So sorry for your loss..... Rip Uncle Buck.....


----------



## saspringer (Apr 5, 2013)

*Farewell loyal Uncle Buck*

Very sad to hear of your loss. Someday you'll be together again, have faith.:halogsd:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------

